# 100lbs grapes = ? gal wine



## Paulc (Apr 30, 2011)

what is the general rule of thumb when working from fresh grapes? Thanks, paulc


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 30, 2011)

depends on grapes, 5 to 6 gallons +-


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 30, 2011)

+1 to what he said plus it depends on how hard you press as well.


----------



## Paulc (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks, pc


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 30, 2011)

additionally believe it of not the level of temps during ferment and length of time w/ an open lid can affect evaporation and thus your volume


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2011)

It also varies quite a bit between it being a white or red wine!!! Id say 5 1/2g for a white and about 7g for a red.


----------



## winekits4beginners (May 1, 2011)

Lots of variables

* How well pressed
* Type of grape
* Ripeness of grape
* Type of wine 
* Etc.

According to about, however, 2.5 pounds per 750ml bottle http://wine.about.com/od/winetrivia/a/winetrivia.htm


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2011)

That number would surely be for reds. Type of grape will also throw you a curve, some reds have mch bigger grapes then others where they are very small. This difference will mean a much greater skin to juice ratio. Smaller grapes will give less juice buty give you better skin contact usually meaning more tannins.


----------



## winekits4beginners (May 1, 2011)

Have you ever used a Zork?

Gary V using a Zork [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_SSesaP8Go[/ame]


----------



## bruno31 (May 11, 2011)

For red wines, on destemmed grapes and in a commercial setting, we usually count -30%/-40% on the water volume equivalent to the weight of the grapes... 

So 100lbs would be around 12 gallons of water, which would lead to about 7-8.5 gallons of wine... 

However if you don't press much, if could be around 6-7...

And of course all the factors cited before are important (skin/juice ratios of the grapes, etc)


----------

